# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Parrainer la belle lolie!!

## Vive Le Chat

Petite chatte qui se cachait et se logeait au sous-sol chez d'une personne pendant un bon moment. Celle-ci la nourrissait de temps en temps et un jour elle décida de nous appeler pour la faire stériliser Le vétérinaire découvre qu'elle est déjà stérilisée et tatouée au nom de la SPA en tant que chat libre. Des formalités sont faites pour effectuer un transfert de propriété. La petite Lolie pesait un peu plus de 2 kilos, elle ressemblait à un chaton de 6 mois, toute fine, elle ne mangeait pas grand-chose. Une autre visite chez le vétérinaire s'impose, elle avait des puces et nécessitait un bon bain. Avec le temps, on essaie de découvrir ce qu'elle pouvait manger à part du poulet cuit, des sachets de Purina One et des croquettes de qualité. A son arrivée à lassociation, elle était assez timide, avait très peur des chats, et naimait pas trop lidée daller dehors non plus. Puis de temps en temps, elle sest mise jouer avec les autres chats, et petit à petit sa peur sestompait. Elle aime beaucoup les caresses. Par son miaulement et son comportement, on voit quelle apprécie notre compagnieDes années plus tard, elle goûta les mousselines délicates de proplan et acceptait parfois den manger un peu. Difficile de s'en procurer. Lolie a vu le vétérinaire plusieurs fois, ils nont pas réussi à laméliorer. Elle mange très peu de chose.  Je lui prépare des seringues avec du jaune duf plusieurs fois par jour, et petit à petit je la vois redevenir plus vivante, elle mange un peu plus de pâté, elle demande à sortir comme avant, elle bouge et se promène dans la maison. La dernière fois le vétérinaire a vu sur l'échographie, des tumeurs ganglionnaires au niveau des intestins. Il a prescrit de la cortisone. Elle s'est soudainement empirée avec quelques jours de cortisone, elle ne bougeait plus de son panier et ne mangeait plus du tout. On a donc arrêté ce médicament et on lui donne du Nutribound, du Recovery liquid de Royal canin et du gingseng. Petit à petit elle reprend des forces et recommence à vouloir sortir et se promener. Si vous désirez aider Lolie, faites un geste généreux pour elle en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Lolie cliquez sur ce lien :   www.helloasso.com/associations/association-vive-le-chat/formulaires/10

----------

